
Cryptonomicon: Concentration vs. Ejaculation/BeingInLove analysis - atmosx
http://www.euskalnet.net/larraorma/crypto/slide63.html
======
kevintoaster
Hi, forgive me if this is a bit of a "noob" question, but could someone
explain in layman's terms, what is going on in this website? What's the
purpose? I'm having a hard time following the point of the discussion on this
page, and frankly it also makes me feel uncomfortable.

One example snippet from the page:

>So much for the basic theory. Now, when he was at Pearl Harbor, he discovered
something that, in retrospect, should have been profoundly disquieting.
Namely, that ejaculations obtained in a whorehouse (i.e., provided by the
ministrations of an actual human female) seemed to drop [sigma] below the
level that Waterhouse could achieve through executing a Manual Override. In
other words, the post-ejaculatory horniness level was not always equal to
zero, as the naive theory propounded above assumes, but to some other quantity
dependent upon whether the ejaculation was induced by Self or Other: [sigma]
=[sigma sub self] after masturbation but [sigma]=[sigma sub other] upon
leaving a whorehouse, where [sigma sub self] > [sigma sub other] an inequality
to which Waterhouse’s notable successes in breaking certain Nip naval codes at
Station Hypo were directly attributable, in that the many convenient
whorehouses nearby made it possible for him to go somewhat longer between
ejaculations.

